# aguas blancas



## corekoshe

Hello everyone,

Please I need help with "aguas blancas", is the opposite of sewage water, I'm doing a translation of a project of architecture. 
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## zumac

Welcome to the forum, Corekoshe.

I suspect that "aguas blancas" is not the right expression for your project, because "aguas blancas" generally means turbulent water like in rivers where people go rafting.

If you want the opposite of "aguas negras", which is sewage water, then you want to say something like "agua potable" which is drinking (potable) water. "Agua limpia" might also work for you.

Saludos.


----------



## corekoshe

Thanks for answering. I think I didn't explain myself correctly. Estoy buscando la traducción de "aguas blancas". El proyecto está en Español, y es un término muy conocido, pero a la vez es un poco técnico. Hay aguas blandas, aguas duras, aguas negras.. y aguas blancas, que no es lo mismo que agua potable. El agua potable tiene otras divisiones también.


----------



## zumac

The only reference to "aguas blancas" that I could find had to do with rafting. Perhaps if you gave us your meaning for "aguas blancas", then we might be able to translate it correctly.

Saludos.


----------



## corekoshe

Yes, aguas blancas is the water you use for washing, cooking, bathing and so on. However, it is a term I have heard once or twice (but honestly don't remember anymore).


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Una pregunta: ¿se refiere al agua después de haber sido usada para bañarse, lavar la ropa, las manos, los trastos y platos? Si es así, creo que el término que buscas es _*greywater*_. Saludos.


----------



## zumac

corekoshe said:


> yes... aguas blancas is the water u use for washing, cooking, bathing... so on. However, it is a term I have heard once or twice (but honestly don't remember anymore).


To repeat, I can't find any references to "aguas blancas" or "white water" except those for rivers, rapids, and rafting.

In most cities and towns in the world, the water supplied to homes for washing, cooking, bathing, and drinking is called "city water." These cities generally make efforts, such as chlorination,  to provide clean water for those purposes. In certain places, the supplied water may need to be filtered or boiled for drinking purposes. You can call this city water as "aguas blancas" or "white water" if you like, but it is not a known term for this water.

Saludos.


----------



## Franzi

zumac said:


> To repeat, I can't find any references to "aguas blancas" or "white water" except those for rivers, rapids, and rafting.


 
You have to look for "water reclamation" and other sanitary engineering terms.

http://science.howstuffworks.com/gray-water-reclamation1.htm

"black water has come into contact with fecal matter"
"The line between white and gray, however, comes down to a number of possible additions made in the acts of washing, bathing, cooking and cleaning. Unlike white water, gray water may contain soap particles, fat and oil from cooking, hair, and even flakes of human skin."


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Franzi said:


> You have to look for "water reclamation" and other sanitary engineering terms.
> 
> http://science.howstuffworks.com/gray-water-reclamation1.htm
> 
> "black water has come into contact with fecal matter"
> "The line between white and gray, however, comes down to a number of possible additions made in the acts of washing, bathing, cooking and cleaning. Unlike white water, gray water may contain soap particles, fat and oil from cooking, hair, and even flakes of human skin."



Franzi tiene razón. Por eso yo preguntaba si era _antes_ o _después_ de usarse, y dije que si era después, era _greywater_. Saludos.


----------



## ricardoarguellojr

Según el diccionario de Word Magic (wordmagicsoft . com / diccionario/es-en/agua%20blanca.php) agua blanca se define como "Solución de acetato de plomo", no sé si será la misma a la que se refiere...


----------



## zumac

Franzi said:


> You have to look for "water reclamation" and other sanitary engineering terms.
> 
> http://science.howstuffworks.com/gray-water-reclamation1.htm
> 
> "black water has come into contact with fecal matter"
> "The line between white and gray, however, comes down to a number of possible additions made in the acts of washing, bathing, cooking and cleaning. Unlike white water, gray water may contain soap particles, fat and oil from cooking, hair, and even flakes of human skin."


Interesting. That's the first time I heard the term "white water" used. Thanks.

Saludos.


----------



## Eugeniag37

Según el "Diccionario para Ingenieros" (Louis A. Robb), la traducción de "*aguas blancas*" es "*storm-water drainage*". He hecho infinidad de traducciones técnicas en el área y siempre he usado la misma traducción, sin quejas hasta el momento. Espero que les sirva.
Saludos!


----------



## corekoshe

Gracias a todos y Eugenia, un poco tarde creo, ¡ya es 2013!


----------

